# Do you ever think you'll get married?



## justsad (Sep 22, 2008)

As sad as it sounds, I don't think I will. I know I'm physically attractive and women have tried to connect with me, but as soon as they realize I'm dead on the inside, they want no part of me. I don't think I could keep a woman happy. It would actually be wrong for me to put someone else in a bad mood. I'd only depress her. In fact, this sort of applies to friends, also. Not many people want to be friends with someone who has nothing to talk about and can only sulk.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Eventually. But not right now, I got at least 4-5 more years before I even consider it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! :fall

I have to make myself available, though. Not quite yet - I am still in the oven. :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well you never know. You may think this way now, but in five or ten years, you may find someone special.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

It sounds like a far far away dream.

If I do get married, I'll have simple one with casual-formal clothes. And I'll not invite anyone other than my parents, siblings, and those of the other side. Anymore people and I'll die x___X

Sign paper, and yay. No big wedding ceremony okies? xD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No, I don't think I ever will, because I do not want to. At all.

However, if that ever changes and I'm dying to walk down the aisle, I still don't really see it happening.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Somehow I don't believe that you won't ever get married. Of course, you're twenty so I can understand why you're thinking the way you are now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why don't you believe I won't ever get married? I'm curious.

Yeah, I'm well aware I'm 20 and my views on marriage could drastically change in the next ten years. While I still firmly don't see the point in marriage at all in this time in my life and never have, I am aware that my opinion could potentially sway to the other side of the (picket) fence.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I said I believe that you will get married.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think there's a good chance I could. I think that I'm the type of person to have bonds that are more particular; even with friends, I have a couple and that's about it except for acquaintances. 
I think also that secretly I'd prefer if I could look after the house mostly as well ...which, I know is unfashionable to say -but I bet I'm like that. 
I want to work and be on my own at least for a while. Just to do it for my self.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

> Do you ever think you'll get married?


Nope.
I think, I never had the desire to do so. And I'm OK with that.

(Why do people usually respond to that with: "You'll eventually find that special someone!"?)


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I bet you'll think differently in a few years, things change and EVERYONE has something great to offer another. That means you too, whether you see it right now or not. 

I hope I do, however I can't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Nope.



> (Why do people usually respond to that with: "You'll eventually find that special someone!"?)


Yes... It's extremely annoying when people do that 'oh you'll change your mind' or 'you'll find someone, don't worry! *look of pity*' thing... Anyway, sometimes it's not because someone doesn't want commitment or think they won't find someone it's because they just don't believe marriage is needed for it.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I will get married if I could finally get my butt off and exercise my flabs off lol. 

Nah, but I seriously think that I might stand a good chance if I do something about it with my own life and not always feeling so inferior and stuff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I beleive i will.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Logan X said:


> I beleive i will.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I would rather live common law then get married, but that is just a dream in itself. Noone is remotely interested in me.


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

i hope so, but it's hard finding a match since i'm so odd ...

:|


----------



## Shy_Daydreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

That idea seem so far away. The answer is no right now. (but want to in the future)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Trust me, marriage is not as "great & wonderful" as you might think. I don't want to ever be married again.


----------



## lurkbc (Sep 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, I don't think I will, and that's because I don't want to.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I want to but I don't think it'll ever happen. What normal woman would want to marry a guy in his late twenties/early thirties who drives a 10 year old car, barely gets by financially and looks like he's 19? Oh yea, and is a social retard. They're just lining up to date guys like that.

:rain


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No.

I'm not even capable of speaking to women, let alone getting a first date and getting to the point where she'd want to spend the rest of her life with me.

I'm also not religious and don't want children, so what's the point? I really don't want the typical lifestyle that everyone else seems to think they have to live.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

No cause I never want to. In fact I don't even think I like the idea of living with anyone ever again. I like my independence. The only reason I'm looking for a bf is cause it would be nice to have someone to do things with and go places. Other than that I don't need anyone. If I ever did get married (which I won't) it would just be a legal issue for me to make paperwork and such simpler while living with someone (which I'm not sure I ever will). Marriage doesn't mean much in most cases. It doesn't gurantee you'll stay together or even that you love each other. I know tons of people who have gotten divorced within 1-6months of getting married and most of them dated for a long time. My cousin even lived with the guy for a year and then got divorced 4 months later. The only people I know who have been married a long time don't have a great relationship. They have just worked out a way to get along cause they both don't want to be alone. My own promise to someone is worth far more than the promise of marriage.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Akane said:


> Marriage doesn't mean much in most cases. It doesn't gurantee you'll stay together or even that you love each other. I know tons of people who have gotten divorced within 1-6months of getting married and most of them dated for a long time. My cousin even lived with the guy for a year and then got divorced 4 months later. The only people I know who have been married a long time don't have a great relationship. They have just worked out a way to get along cause they both don't want to be alone. *My own promise to someone is worth far more than the promise of marriage.*


My feelings exactly.

The only long term marriages I've personally seen are couples that have stuck together simply because they don't want to go through the effort of divorcing and finding someone else. I just don't see the point in marriage. I don't want to agree to something for the rest of my life when things COULD change down the road.

If I end up spending forever with someone, great, but I'm not going to go signing formal documents about it. I don't need a piece of paper to validate arelationship, or to make it more stressful to end one.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Trust me, marriage is not as "great & wonderful" as you might think. I don't want to ever be married again.


Marriage requires work, compromise, and commitment. My first marriage had none of those; my current one does.

You married the wrong person Shauna, its not so much the idea of marriage as the fact that you did it with the wrong person.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't feel comfortable with marriage. It feels to me like someone else's concept which just doesn't suit me. If I ever do find myself married, it will likely be either because I was accidentally impregnated or for health insurance. Statistically a shocking number of cohabiting couples site insurance as being their reason for eventually getting married.


----------



## MyNameIz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wife, kids, and a white picket fence.

Ah, the American dream.

ha...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Penny said:


> You married the wrong person Shauna, its not so much the idea of marriage as the fact that you did it with the wrong person.


 :agree

I hope your one bad experience with that A-Hole doesn't discourage you from finding another person that you can share your love with.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

um, nope..


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> I just don't see the point in marriage. I don't want to agree to something for the rest of my life when things COULD change down the road.
> 
> If I end up spending forever with someone, great, but I'm not going to go signing formal documents about it. I don't need a piece of paper to validate arelationship, or to make it more stressful to end one.


Legal rights, anyone? Inheritance, pension and retirement accounts, home ownership, power of attorney, social security, health insurance, and the right to make medical decisions all depend on whether or not a couple is married or not.

I've told this before, but here it is again: A friend of mine told me about her aunt who lost her significant other after being together for 15 years. They considered themselves married and didn't need a "piece of paper" to prove it. Well, after he died unexpectedly (and relatively young), she had to watch as his parents (he had been on bad terms with them and they didn't like her) make the decision on where to bury him and how his money would be spent. For many years they didn't even tell her where he was buried.
That "piece of paper" could have prevented it all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I doubt that I'll ever have the chance to be in a relationship, much less get married. No one would have me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BildungsRoman said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that I'll ever have the chance to be in a relationship, much less get married. No one would have me.


 :ditto :ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I'm glad my self-loathing could bring us all together.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^^
:lol Misery does like company!


----------



## Porcupine (Jun 10, 2008)

No chance, luckily I wouldn't want to anyway.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been proposed to but he won't marry me til i fix myself.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

meghanaddie said:


> he won't marry me til i fix myself.


Sounds like a winner..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont see marriage as a necessity for a relationship so i dont want to get married. i believe i'll be in a relationship but i hope its with someone who has the same views on marriage as myself


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

But really its true you never know. I think about it all the time with my boyfriend and i really do want to so im hopeful.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I highly doubt it because I don't want another soul to carry this burden I bear.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

No


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

not sure


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

Hopefully


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Doubt it, maybe in my late thirties or forties. By then I'll either have shored up my flaws or I'll be too far gone to have any hope of a healthy relationship.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

i hope to one day, but not for a while since im only 21


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes. :yes


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Legal rights, anyone? Inheritance, pension and retirement accounts, home ownership, power of attorney, social security, health insurance, and the right to make medical decisions all depend on whether or not a couple is married or not.


That's why I said it would be a legal issue only. If I do feel like I can promise to be with someone forever and we were already living together and everything then being officially married would just be to sort out the paperwork and future legal problems. My wedding would be signing a paper at a courthouse. :lol All done. Nothing would change except paperwork and legal issues. Too many people expect their relationship to suddenly be 10times better just cause they had a ceremony and signed a paper.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Probably. My boyfriend's mother wants him to marry a Catholic, but we'll see if I can change her mind. I think she likes me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't think so, I kinda don't see the point. My parents aren't even married but have been together for nearly 30 years.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope so, but I am not very optimistic about it right now.


----------



## 7anya (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes because I'm in the process right now. 10 months and counting.
But I didn't think I would for quite a while because I didn't think I'd find anyone. 

Reading what other people have said about reasons to not get married, I'm humored because my fiance said the same things- before he started dating me. He was the most anti-marriage person I'd met. 
Double irony- his grandpa lived by the words "I wouldn't marry a woman even if she had boobs made out of gold", and he got married after meeting his future wife in no time at all.
My fiance told me about that when explaining why he didn't believe in marriage. Said it was too unsure of a thing and not worth it at all. 
I knew about this but I proposed to him anyway. He said yes. Then he proposed to me and did it 4 times just for kicks (once in Seattle, once in Disneyland, once at the airport, once outside..) . 
And now he can't wait to get married. 
He's a very outgoing person so sometimes he forgets how much people anxiety I have. But overall he's doing pretty well adjusting to my weird public phobias.


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

i think i probably will end up getting married at some point-
right now i don't see any reason why anyone would want to though... i guess i have commitment issues.. i wouldn't want to be bounded with something as heavy as marriage


----------



## flying.free (Oct 20, 2008)

i would really really like to be someday.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll never get married. My SA has probably completely destroyed my desire and tolerance to willingly be around someone by choice. Even if my SA was gone tomorrow i would still be bothered by the idea of someone being around me all the time.

I sometimes wonder if I would have gone in a different path if I never had SA. If I never had SA what kind of person would I be? What kind of personality would I have? And where would that lead me in terms of forming relationships with people. These are the questions i always ask myself.


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

I want to get married, but I'm undecided if I want kids. this has been an issue for me because most guys I hear about want kids, I'm 28 btw. Do I think I ever will get married? I try not to think I won't because then I start going off the deep end and crying about my never existent love life. It's not that there's an obsession with marriage, but having never been in an intimate relationship is causing me major anxiety. the older I get the more I feel left behind since a lot of girls i went to HS, college with are in long term relationships/married/having kids, etc.


----------



## CAD (Oct 24, 2008)

Marriage will always be a possibility... but kids? Not a chance.


----------



## xtrapped (Oct 18, 2008)

yes. And I'll probably get divorced as well.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been married once for just under 5 years, and think I will marry again at some point. That is if I can find my soulmate, probably wouldn't settle for less than that though...so might be single quite a while yet. lol


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

maybe. I don't see it happening any time in the near future, but I don't really know what I'll think years ahead. My beliefs constantly change, so who the **** knows.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's not looking too good, to be honest. I need to get a date first.


----------

